# 917881151 stopped throwing snow



## JoeyD (Feb 3, 2015)

It has been a great machine but last storm it was throwing not very far then just got worse unto the point it won't now. The belt is not broken but very loose and I don't see a way to adjust it. The engagement lever moves the idler pulley in like it should, is this non adjustable? 
While I have to split it to replace the belt I'm going to replace the other belt in there as well, anything else I should be doing to it? Thanks
Also is sears direct the best place to buy parts?


----------



## chillman88 (Feb 14, 2015)

On mine (different model though), the lever that the idler pulley is mounted on is slotted so the idler pulley can be moved closer or further from the belt for adjustment.

I'd try to find the belt size, and look around. The auto parts store wanted 10.99 for the belt for mine. I think it was about 18 at sears. Tractor Supply has them too.


----------



## JoeyD (Feb 3, 2015)

Sears wants $34 for it and 25 for the other belt.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If you can figure out your sizes Tractor Supply Company has them for about $6 each.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

If you have the Sears part numbers, look at this list and see what width and length belts will fit.

SEARS Belt size, length, width for SEARS belts by part number.


----------

